# Ingersoll Triumph Pocket Watch Dated ?



## joolsfoy

Hello Gentlemen,

Another Ingersoll here for you to try to establish any date to this timepiece.

I have come across this in my late grandfathers belongings, on the front it has the silver face with black edging around the numbers.

At number 6 it has the small dial ticking around to 60 seconds.

Reading your other info to other members on these watches i can confirm the following:

I removed the back plate and at the opposite end to the winder it says : MADE IN G! BRITAIN ( Yes it has exclamation mark after letter G )

Underneath the letters IN G it has J3

The back plate itself looks to have been engraved but not sure if this is manufactured engraving or a after touch.

its very small and i can barely make out the words but here goes....

near the rim its engraved 1326 in very small numbers.

near the middle its engraved 771305 in small numbers not neatly written

above the numbers 771305 is 28/6/50 in small numbers not neatly written

above the date 28/06/50 you have to turn the plate around and engraved neatly is 2045qk

Lastly ive wound it up and its ticking away nicely in front of me as we speak.

This will be a keep sake for me to pass onto my daughter when I pass away to keep it in the family.

Sadly no chain with it.

All a bit mind boggling but hopefully your collective expert-ease will help me fathom this problem out.


----------



## Rotundus

pictures would help

no. 3

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=62353


----------



## joolsfoy

Rotundus said:


> pictures would help
> 
> no. 3
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=62353


thank you for taking a interest i will browse your link and try to upload a few photos for you.

thanks again


----------



## joolsfoy




----------



## joolsfoy

Chaps need a round of applause for working that out !!


----------



## joolsfoy

And then the tumbleweed rolled through the forum !! :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The taz smilie isn`t a very friendly thing to put at the end of your post, there is a lot of traffic on the forum & it`s possible no one who would be able to answer your queries had noticed your thread.

I`m not by any means an expert but the various small engravings inside the case back could have been made by watch repairers, they do this so that if the watch ever comes back to them they know when they last worked on it.

BTW I presume you already know that the watch was made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co. Ltd see HERE


----------



## harryblakes7

I would say late 1960's for the date judging by the font of the numerals, some of these watches, like yours was made in the UK, others were made in the USA and had stamped in the back "Robert Ingersol New York" Surprisingly it is the GB ones which are rarer........... The 1920's ones had either printed paper dials or flat metal printed with multi - colours of cream, black and red and some writing in blue, so am confident in the 1960's date......... imo..........


----------



## bowie

i think i have one of those in the draw will have a look,i remember when it is wound seemed to have a loud tic tok.if you know why i mean

bowie


----------



## horz

Snap! I believe mine belonged to my grandfather, so some time around 50s/60s seems about right. Since the picture was taken, I've cleaned it up a little and put a new crystal in. Haven't got round to finding a new seconds hand though.

I'm not sure if the lume is radium or tritium based, so if you ever have it apart I would be careful just incase. Although maybe someone has a better knowledge of what the lume is?

The only other thing I know about it is that it uses a pin-pallet escapement as opposed to the level escapement most watches use nowadays. So I would be happy with about a minute a day variance in timekeeping. Giving that it is so simple I have heard that you can often get away with servicing them using a swish-and-dip method instead of a proper strip and clean. In essence the movment gets a dip in cleaning fluid (I've heard lighter fluid can work) and then a dip in oil (maybe 3in1?). Because the watches were cheap to begin with, it wasn't very economical to have a watchsmith do a full service on it. Not that I'm recommending you go and dig out some lighter fluid though


----------



## joolsfoy

Thank you for your time gents....now....where did i put the taz :wallbash: :thumbup:


----------

